# Gaming Cabinet for 6K



## darth_vader1280 (May 31, 2014)

I am looking for a gaming cabinet, my max budget is 6K. It should have good cooling options, cable management and also able to accommodate 12" long graphics card and CM Hyper 212X. I will be buying it from S.P road in Bangalore or online, only if it is cheaper than street prices. I have shortlisted these.

Corsair Carbide 400R
NZXT Source 530
Cooler Master N500
Cooler Master HAF 912


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

corsair 400r gets my vote.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 1, 2014)

+1 to 400R


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 1, 2014)

if any other cabinets come under this budget please mention it, is 400r better than nzxt source 530?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jun 5, 2014)

Silevrstone rv03 for 5.5k plus shipping. Pm me if interested.

*obviously not brand new. Bought in August 2012.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2014)

+1 to Corsair 400R.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 5, 2014)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Silevrstone rv03 for 5.5k plus shipping. Pm me if interested.
> 
> *obviously not brand new. Bought in August 2012.



I guess the op asked for suggestion and this isnt a WTB thread. LOL


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 5, 2014)

anybody knows the street prices of Corsair 400r and NZXT source 530 in bangalore


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 6, 2014)

Assuming you're buying a 12" long card with PCIe connectors on the side, Corsair 400R. 

But assuming its a single card configuration, and you're not going to have more than 4 internal storage drives, Corsair 300R supports up to 17" cards. So you're getting a lot of space and no problems of clearance even if you're attaching the PCIe connectors on the side- and one of the fans pushes air front the front directly to the card! 


 I find 300R to be bit stronger than 400R. Nothing wrong with Corsair 400R, but I seriously recommend checking the unit for any dents or damages (especially in the Rear I/O section) before taking it home!


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 11, 2014)

finally bought the NZXT Source 530 for 6000


----------

